# My first soap cake & a weak attempt at soap porn LOL



## angbaby4974 (Feb 1, 2009)

HP, lemon EO.  I was a bit concerned about the lemon not sticking.  It's been 2 weeks & it's still going strong!

before icing...






after icing (goatsmilk M&P)






And here's the Citrus Sorbet all porned out


----------



## topcat (Feb 1, 2009)

ang_BABY_!!!  They are gorgeous!  I love the lemon cake and it looks so REAL - the icing is divine too.  

The citrus sorbet soaps are such a delicate, pretty colour.....gorgeous soaps.....I have soap envy  

Lovin, it! :wink: 

Tanya


----------



## ChrissyB (Feb 1, 2009)

They are fantastic!! The lemon cake looks so good, it will be a shame to cut it!! But I love the scent and colour combo's, they look really great!!


----------



## heartsong (Feb 1, 2009)

*x*

that lemon bundt looks so good it's made my mouth water!  TOTALLY REALISTIC!

if i may ask-if this was c/p, then how did you get the m/p to stick?  how long did you wait to "ice" it?

REALLY nice job!  now i've got to go snack on something!


----------



## AshleyR (Feb 1, 2009)

Wow!! Those look AMAZING!! Good job!


----------



## angbaby4974 (Feb 1, 2009)

Thank you all.



			
				heartsong said:
			
		

> that lemon bundt looks so good it's made my mouth water!  TOTALLY REALISTIC!
> 
> if i may ask-if this was c/p, then how did you get the m/p to stick?  how long did you wait to "ice" it?
> 
> REALLY nice job!  now i've got to go snack on something!



It was HP in the crock pot.  It was a giant pain in the butt trying to get it out of the pan.  Thought I was going to dent my floor, & just when I was about to give up & decide that maybe this wasn't such a good idea, the soap fairies came along & gave it that little extra nudge it needed to come free.

I let it dry for a couple of days, not intentionally, just trying to figure out what I was going to use for "icing".  When I did the M&P, I liberally applied rubbing alcohol from a mister bottle.  Then my son drizzled the melted GM melt & pour over the cake.  I think he did a fantastic job!

I ended up giving it to my mom, who has it displayed on a beautiful dark green glass cake plate.  We literally had to tell everyone in the house that it was NOT cake & don't eat it.  Her whole kitchen smells like fresh lemons.  Probably the one that I'm most proud of.


----------



## Lindy (Feb 1, 2009)

Fantastic soaps!!!  When I do my Bundt Cake Soaps I spray the mold with vegtable oil for easy release.  Actually I spray all my molds....you did a fabulous job!


----------



## Jody (Feb 1, 2009)

The bundt cake looks amazing.  I am going to try that soon.


----------



## surf girl (Feb 1, 2009)

I totally want to eat that thing.  That is GAWjuss!


----------



## angbaby4974 (Feb 1, 2009)

Lindy said:
			
		

> Fantastic soaps!!!  When I do my Bundt Cake Soaps I spray the mold with vegtable oil for easy release.  Actually I spray all my molds....you did a fabulous job!



how would one go about selling such a cake?  Do you sell it by the slice?  or the whole thing ?  Also, if by the slice...what is a fair price since the bundts tend to have "large" slices & "small" slices.  Just a curious question


----------



## Lindy (Feb 1, 2009)

I sell it both ways - you can get pretty cloes to equal sizes by eye-balling it a bit and I sell those for $5.25 each - there are 18 pieces to a cake so I will sell the whole cake for $70.00 which saves them $24.50 off the per piece price.  Usually if someone is going to buy the whole thing they are going to custom order what they want (colour/scent/etc.).

So far I have only sold by the slice but I do know that this is also a good product for spas, health food stores and hair salons.  They would want the presentation right insofar as haaving a cake plate and cover which you would keep ownership of unless you want to use it as a promotional gift for the retailer.


----------



## angbaby4974 (Feb 2, 2009)

great info & advice thanks so much Lindy! 8)


----------



## Hazel (Feb 2, 2009)

That's beautiful and so clever!

Now I'm hungry.


----------



## Jody (Feb 2, 2009)

angbaby and Lindy.  One of my sons is annoyed because he says all the soap I make looks like he can eat it while I'm mixing it and now he wants me to make goodies.  I showed him your cake, angbaby and your chocolate mocha swirl, lindy.  He was amazed!!!!!!


----------



## SoapMom (Feb 2, 2009)

Thats beautiful!!  Looks good enough to eat and I love Lemon cake!!  I want to make sure I'm reading this right about getting the icing to stick...you sprayed the cake with alcohol and then drizzled?  Did you let the alcohol dry first?  Also how many pounds of soap did it take to make the cake?


----------



## starduster (Feb 2, 2009)

*Lovely*

Very beautifull and elegant.Congrats.
Putting it into the reezer for a few hours before demolding should do the trick.


----------



## apl (Mar 15, 2009)

oh woww!! I didn't even think (or know) that you can make SOAP CAKES!! 

Whatt???!! That is sooo great.

It looks real! Great job.

I am sooo looking forward to progressing in this craft.


----------



## ChrissyB (Mar 15, 2009)

Once again, that is such pretty soap.
The orange sorbet is a winner. I love citrus smells, I'm glad this one is sticking around for you!


----------



## angbaby4974 (Mar 15, 2009)

Chrissy, the citrus sorbet was by far a best seller.  It was almost all gone in a matter of weeks.  I saved a couple of bars for me, but they're gone now too.  Sigh...Ive got a new fave now, Texas wildflowers, combining bluebonnet & azalea trails from Ellen's essentials.  They were a couple of samples I received with my order.  OMG!!!!  So heavenly, unfortunately the bluebonnet did discolor, so the soap came out kinda tan.  In the bottom of the mold I sprinkled shreds from other batches & it looks like confetti on the top of the soap.


----------



## LJA (Mar 15, 2009)

angbaby, those are GORGEOUS!!!  The colors are perfect.  Soft and yummy looking, like ice cream and cake!  I swear, I could eat them.   :shock:


----------



## MsBien (Mar 16, 2009)

I love the color variations in the yellow; just delicious!


----------



## angbaby4974 (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks again guys!  The lemon cake ended up at my mom's house.  We had to warn everyone not to eat it!  Surprisingly the lemon EO is hanging in there with no anchoring.  The kitchen smells lovely  8) The variations in color, well I can't really explain that  It just happened.  I'm just glad it came out as well as it did.


----------



## Stepherz (Mar 25, 2009)

Those look delicious!


----------



## kwahlne (Mar 25, 2009)

Beautiful, beautiful, beautiful.  Fantastic!  I have got to try this at some point!


----------



## honor435 (Mar 27, 2009)

Lindy said:
			
		

> I sell it both ways - you can get pretty cloes to equal sizes by eye-balling it a bit and I sell those for $5.25 each - there are 18 pieces to a cake so I will sell the whole cake for $70.00 which saves them $24.50 off the per piece price.  Usually if someone is going to buy the whole thing they are going to custom order what they want (colour/scent/etc.).
> 
> So far I have only sold by the slice but I do know that this is also a good product for spas, health food stores and hair salons.  They would want the presentation right insofar as haaving a cake plate and cover which you would keep ownership of unless you want to use it as a promotional gift for the retailer.



how many ounce batch for bundt?


----------

